# Picture Doesn't Correctly Fit Screen



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi there! This is my first post, I was directed here by avsforums.com. Excited to see a DISH only related site.

If someone could help me it would be greatly appreciated (if you can).

I have the Sharp 46D62U
Onkyo 674
DISH 622 VIP DVR

It seems that the left and right sides of the screen are being cut off on HD channels (you cannot see the logos that say ABC HD, ESPN HD, etc.). You can only see a portion of the logo.

I have the tv set to Stretch (and have tried dot by dot).

Am I missing something, or is it a problem passing the DISH through the 674 before it goes out to the Sharp?

I am hoping that I have a setting that is incorrect on my DISH receiver.

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe you are in zoom mode. Press the Format (*) button on the remote. It will cycle you thru the different stretch and zoom modes. The 622 remembers two settings for the Format. One is set for HD channels and one is set for SD channels so it should remember the way you want to view it when switching between channels.


----------



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> Maybe you are in zoom mode. Press the Format (*) button on the remote. It will cycle you thru the different stretch and zoom modes. The 622 remembers two settings for the Format. One is set for HD channels and one is set for SD channels so it should remember the way you want to view it when switching between channels.


You mean zoom mode on the DISH DVR, correct (being that this is a DISH forum and all, lol)?

Just making sure.

Thank you!!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes. The star button on the remote cycles thru the modes.


----------



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> Yes. The star button on the remote cycles thru the modes.


Wow, thank you Chuck. I will give that a try when I get home, I have a feeling you are correct.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

you don't need "stretch" mode for HD. It will "stretch" content off the sides of the screen. Turn it off in the TV and the DVR.

IMHO you also don't need "stretch" mode for any other channel. I never understood why people would prefer to see a distorted picture instead of seeing pillar boxes. ???


----------



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> you don't need "stretch" mode for HD. It will "stretch" content off the sides of the screen. Turn it off in the TV and the DVR.
> 
> IMHO you also don't need "stretch" mode for any other channel. I never understood why people would prefer to see a distorted picture instead of seeing pillar boxes. ???


The only modes that are available on my Sharp are:

Dot by Dot
Stretch
Smart Stretch
Zoom

The only reason I use stretch is because there is some noise on the top and bottom of the screen during commercials when using dot by dot (which is really what I should be using).


----------



## Necochino (Jan 27, 2005)

jmcginn825 said:


> Hi there! This is my first post, I was directed here by avsforums.com. Excited to see a DISH only related site.
> 
> If someone could help me it would be greatly appreciated (if you can).
> 
> ...


I may not be interpreting this correctly, but according to Satellitguys.com (referenced in the EKB in this site), Dish Voom Channels are 1280x1080i and the other, normal, 1920x1080i MPEG4 Channels are converted to 1440x1080i. So clearly, we do have between 500 and 700 pixels lost on the sides.

Of course, it all depends on how Voom and Dish do the "chopping": true chopping or compression of the image?

Here's the link: http://www.satelliteguys.us/bfg/dish-hd.htm

Cheers,


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Not chopped, re-sampled. The whole image is present, but may be lacking in fine detail. That is a different topic that has been denounced, decried, debated and defended in several other threads.

The problem jmcginn825 is having probably comes from his zoom setting as mentioned, or could be from the TV's over-scan setting which might be adjustable via a service menu.


----------



## electronic man (Mar 6, 2007)

jmcginn825 said:


> The only modes that are available on my Sharp are:
> 
> Dot by Dot
> Stretch
> ...


Maybe this will clarify everthing. What Chuck was talking about is on your 622's remote if you press the star button you will cycle through different aspect ratio's

Stretch
Partial Zoom
Zoom
Gray bar
Normal

If you set the aspect ratio to say normal then what will happen is if you are watching a HD channel and if the program was made in 16:9 ratio then your tv screen will fill up, but broacasters sometimes broadcast HD channels in 4:3 aspect ratio as well, and if that is the case then you will get black bars on the left and right side of your tv screen. If you don't want the black bars then press the star button on the 622's remote and pick the stretch mode and it will fill your screen. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone, that solver my problem!


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm probably going to open up a can of worms but why in world would you want to see pillar boxes. Doesnt having pillar boxes static on a plasma or LCD screen create a ghost image (burned in) after a while? I use stretch. It only stretches the left and right side of the picture to fill the screen...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Because everyone looks fat! It really makes the picture look bad IMO. When we first got our HD setup my wife was the same way. She wanted to always use all of that 55" screen she could. After a while I got her used to seeing the pillar boxes instead of fat people and she does not complain about it any more.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Sure they look a little FAT but again doesnt having the pillar bars which are static, create a burned in image after a while??


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

if all you watch is pillarbox, and you use black pillarboxes, and you also have a plasma or CRT tv, then yes, you can get some burn-in.

if you have LCD, DLP, etc., then no burn-in.

IMHO there's nothing worse than the aspect ratio being wrong. in fact I was watching the game last night on TNTHD and it just puzzles me why on earth they would do stretch on everything. you cannot turn that off! there's no mode that will "unstretch" the TNTHD picture. grr.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

Amen! I never use strech - I'd rather replace a burnt-in Plasma HDTV than be forced to watch a distorted picture. (...why I almost never watch TNTHD).

But, as noted, if you use the grey-bar mode on SD channels, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## electronic man (Mar 6, 2007)

Cold Irons said:


> Amen! I never use strech - I'd rather replace a burnt-in Plasma HDTV than be forced to watch a distorted picture. (...why I almost never watch TNTHD).
> 
> But, as noted, if you use the grey-bar mode on SD channels, shouldn't be a problem.


:nono2: No you don't want to use the grey bars because the tv uses color to make the grey bars and with the grey bars there they will never move, that most definitely will create a burn in. The pillar bars are not using anything, its just a part of your tv that shows nothing. Think of it as a DVD that is in widescreen and has the black borders on the top and bottom, the black borders are not producing any color so it will not hurt your tv.


----------



## electronic man (Mar 6, 2007)

dahauss said:


> I'm probably going to open up a can of worms but why in world would you want to see pillar boxes. Doesnt having pillar boxes static on a plasma or LCD screen create a ghost image (burned in) after a while? I use stretch. It only stretches the left and right side of the picture to fill the screen...


Make sure if you use the stretch mode you put it back on normal when you are watching a HD program that is in 16:9 or it will make the people in the picture fat.


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

The best way to avoid people looking short and fat is to buy a Philips. I bought the Philips for a few reasons but this was a big one. It has 6 screen adjustment modes and will fill the screen with the correct ratio. You're missing out!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Duho...I could a had a Philips!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The best way to avoid burn in is to lower the brightness and contrast settings on your PLasma/crt to less than 50%. Most burn in is caused by the brightness and contrast being to high.

Your plasma/CRT will slowly age the phosphors on the screen. Preventing "burn-in" is done by aging all the phosphors at a similar rate. If you watch SD with pillar boxes, the center of the screen will age more than the black area along the side, so you use grey bars to age the sides at the same time the picture is aging the center.

You cannot prevent the phosphors from aging, but turning the contrast and brightness down slows the process immensely.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

ls7dude said:


> The best way to avoid people looking short and fat is to buy a Philips. I bought the Philips for a few reasons but this was a big one. It has 6 screen adjustment modes and will fill the screen with the correct ratio. You're missing out!


Yes but then you have a picture that is chopped off and butchered. OAR is the only way to go.


----------

